# Swm8 vs Swm16 for mrv



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Is there any differences at all between installing a swm8 vs a swm16 for MRV other than the number of individual runs to the receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The SWiM-16 is 2 SWM8, so it has two outputs of eight tuners each.
The Green stickered SWM8 can use both outputs, but if you only used one, then there wouldn't be much difference between it and one leg out of the SWiM-16.
What the SWiM-16 does that two SWM8s don't is have a crossover for the DECA so both outputs share the networking, which two SWM8 can't.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Plus the SWiM16 has 4 ports to allow for cascading to another multiswitch


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

So do I read this proper? The SWM16 does not have both a SWM1 & SWM2 out on each of its "halves"?

Don "using both outputs on both my SWM8s at present" Bolton



veryoldschool said:


> The SWiM-16 is 2 SWM8, so it has two outputs of eight tuners each.
> The Green stickered SWM8 can use both outputs, but if you only used one, then there wouldn't be much difference between it and one leg out of the SWiM-16.
> What the SWiM-16 does that two SWM8s don't is have a crossover for the DECA so both outputs share the networking, which two SWM8 can't.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

The SWiM-16 has only two SWiM outputs.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> So do I read this proper? The SWM16 does not have both a SWM1 & SWM2 out on each of its "halves"?


This is correct .. Each output supports 8 tuners. If you need two wires out of each port, you will have to split it just past the output port.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Interesting! I use the SWM1 AND SWM2 outputs to "load balance" some of the total footage to my 9 receivers. With (measured) runs out to 191, 143, 128 ft, plus 2 at 83 and then some more normal sized runs it helps ensure a nice fat signal throughout.

Don "Hmm" Bolton



Doug Brott said:


> This is correct .. Each output supports 8 tuners. If you need two wires out of each port, you will have to split it just past the output port.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

I have two SWM8 switches fed by 4 splitters (from the 4 feeds coming off the dish.) To support MRV, do all devices have to be on the same SWM?

Eg:
DVR 1,2,3,4 are on SWM8 #1
DVR #5 is on SWM8 #2
Can #5 do MRV with units 1-4?

Or, do I need an SWM16?
Or will replacing the 4 splitters with an SWM expander help?
Or am I completely confused here?

Thanks.

PS. I think I posted to the wrong forum and this belongs in the installation forum. My apologies.
And the answer here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177002
Mod please close/remove thread.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

So devices can not do DVR across two SWM8.
But they all devices on a SWM16 can do MRV.
Correct?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

taylorhively said:


> So devices can not do DVR across two SWM8.
> But they all devices on a SWM16 can do MRV.
> Correct?


Sorta .. Any DECA (internal or external) can communicate with each other on a SWiM-16 .. Also, any DECA can communicate with each other on a SWiM-8 .. What can't be done is having DECA on one SWiM-8 communicate with DECA on a different SWiM-8.


----------



## vader78 (Aug 29, 2008)

This is not supported - but you can connect each SWiM to your router via DECA and this will work (having 2 SWM8 units) - video and data will work and you can share traffic across the SWiMs. This would take up 2 ports on your home router/data network switch. DTV wants you to upgrade to a SWiM16 as this is the supported method for homes with more than 8 tuners. A packet is packet - you need to make sure that the SWiMs each have their own connection to the data network.


----------

